# Dug More Cobalt Blue Hutch's.



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2021)

Today on my 1/2 hour Lunch Break I drove by a House they recently Tore down. I go straight to the back of the Property because that's where the Bottles & Privy's Typically are. And if they tear out the Concrete Garage Floor good chance they will kick up some Bottles. BUT, I look around & not much, just a few Shards like broken Hutch Top, Detroit  Medicine & other variety of Miscellaneous Glass. As I'm leaving I look into crawl space hole left behind thats a big Square area but only like 3 feet deep & I see a old Broken Bottle & Cobalt Blue Hutch Shard. I look around & then see the very Bottom of what looks like a Cobalt Blue Hutch Sticking out of the Dirt. Hmmm, Wonder if broke or intact?????????  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2021)

As I pulled it out I said to myself Please don't be a Norris, anything but a Norris.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> As I pulled it out I said to myself Please don't be a Norris, anything but a Norris. View attachment 232824View attachment 232825


That's cool!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2021)

Still had original Stopper intact. Since I only had 5 minutes on my Lunch Break left I didn't have time to dig more which was devastating. As I left I seen a huge pile of broken glass the Bulldozer or Backhoe Shovel left behind. SO, I gotta hit it tomorrow Morning before it gets plowed under & disappears forever. Wish me luck. LEON.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Dec 10, 2021)

Beautiful, good luck!


----------



## embe (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice way to spend your lunch break.  Good luck!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice one!  Even if it is more common it's still a beautiful bottle.  Hopefully there are more waiting there this morning!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2021)

Went back this Morning & all I found was Broken Shards. Tons of Broken glass. My Buddy that went with me did find a nice 7 or 8 oz. Wegener & Sons tooled or Hand Finished Crown Top laying in the Mud. Nice Slug Plate & Lettering on that one & in good Condition. That's about it, A real Disappointment. Lots more to dig but getting tired & would really need a Bulldozer to get the rest of it & I'm sure there is more hidding in there somewhere. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 11, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Went back this Morning & all I found was Broken Shards. Tons of Broken glass. My Buddy that went with me did find a nice 7 or 8 oz. Wegener & Sons tooled or Hand Finished Crown Top laying in the Mud. Nice Slug Plate & Lettering on that one & in good Condition. That's about it, A real Disappointment. Lots more to dig but getting tired & would really need a Bulldozer to get the rest of it & I'm sure there is more hidding in there somewhere. LEON.


Good  luck


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2021)

Pic of Wegener my buddy found.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 13, 2021)

Beautiful colour!


----------



## JDB (Dec 15, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Today on my 1/2 hour Lunch Break I drove by a House they recently Tore down. I go straight to the back of the Property because that's where the Bottles & Privy's Typically are. And if they tear out the Concrete Garage Floor good chance they will kick up some Bottles. BUT, I look around & not much, just a few Shards like broken Hutch Top, Detroit  Medicine & other variety of Miscellaneous Glass. As I'm leaving I look into crawl space hole left behind thats a big Square area but only like 3 feet deep & I see a old Broken Bottle & Cobalt Blue Hutch Shard. I look around & then see the very Bottom of what looks like a Cobalt Blue Hutch Sticking out of the Dirt. Hmmm, Wonder if broke or intact?????????  LEON.View attachment 232819View attachment 232820View attachment 232821


That hutch is beautiful if you have extras would you be interested in selling one?


----------



## cor3y7 (Dec 15, 2021)

Beautiful find, congrats!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 15, 2021)

JDB said:


> That hutch is beautiful if you have extras would you be interested in selling one?


Beauty!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 15, 2021)

That one I just Dug is a Extra. Lost count but got about 15 different variations of Cobalt Blue Norris's. Dug a few of them over the Years. Pics below. LEON.


----------



## Len (Dec 15, 2021)

Somehow I think Detroit/Elsewhere should have an Emergency Artifact Rescue Squad. It could possibly be attached to the City Museum/Conservation Commission, etc. where old properties get an automatic quick look rescue window in which the bull dozers legally wait a certain short time period. In that time frame the local Hemis pull out whatever they can. Maybe the authorizing entity gets the first example then the duplicates go to the volunteer diggers. Hey, I'm just saying... HemiHampton, you're a hero and should be in the National Bottle Collector's Hall Of Fame. You got my vote long ago!


----------

